# Documenting xray service in office note



## spatch (Mar 30, 2009)

The Ortho office that I bill for has received conflicting information about the Medicare requirements for documenting their xray services.  They own the equipment, do their own interpretation and write their report which is typically a paragraph within the office visit E/M notes.

We bill our Medicare through NHIC (Vermont).  My understanding is that there is another Medicare through Trailblazer which is telling their providers that a separate xray report is required...a paragraph within the E/M documentation is not sufficient.

Has anyone heard anything about this?  What are your Medicare carriers saying?


----------

